# 40 offset fitment



## colliseumj (3 mo ago)

about to get some 19x8 all around rims for the GTO, will a 40 offset be ok or 45 offset?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

colliseumj said:


> about to get some 19x8 all around rims for the GTO, will a 40 offset be ok or 45 offset?


I still have stock rims so I never got into memorizing what offsets are needed for what size wheels. If you want the answer from other late model GTO owners I would go to LS1GTO forum. Still a bunch of guys active on that site that can answer your question and give you pics of what it will look like.


----------

